# KPRC Channel 2 in Houston Finally had Local News in HD!



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

While watching the local 10:00 news tonight, I noticed that our local NBC affiliate is finally brodcasting it's local news in beautiful HD. (it's about time)


----------

